# Real Madrid - Roma: ICC. 18 Luglio 2015 ore 11. Tv Premium



## admin (16 Luglio 2015)

International Champions Cup 2015. La Roma di Rudy Garcia affronta il Real Madrid di Rafa Benitez. Si gioca Sabato 18 Luglio 2015 alle ore 11 italiane.

Dove vedere Real Madrid - Roma in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 11

Seguiranno aggiornamenti, notizie, formazioni e commenti


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2015)

up


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

L'anno scorso vinse la Roma, quest'anno vincerà il Real Madrid. Dico 3-1. Però vorrei tanto una goleada giallorossa perché godrei troppo a vedere il ciccione già umiliato e nei guai


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso vinse la Roma, quest'anno vincerà il Real Madrid. Dico 3-1. Però vorrei tanto una goleada giallorossa perché godrei troppo a vedere il ciccione già umiliato e nei guai



Per carità di dio non dire così  , finisce che fanno a noi una goleada, e Benitez verrà stra esaltato.


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Per carità di dio non dire così  , finisce che fanno a noi una goleada, e Benitez verrà stra esaltato.



E mi ritieni così porta sfiga? Devo svelarti un fatto, effettivamente. Durante CSKA-Roma, quando quest'ultima stava vincendo 1-0 e si era al novantesimo, MaggieCloun disse nel Topic ''Ormai la Roma è qualificata'' ma io le risposi ''Istanbul non le ricorda nulla? Attenzione...'' e due secondi dopo Strootman fece il clamoroso errore e i russi pareggiarono. 

Fondamentalmente non vi porto tanto bene nelle partite. Non vedo l'ora di sapere il risultato.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

ti prego non mi ricordare quella partita , mi ricordo tutto come se fosse successo ieri.
P.S. Se porti così sfiga allora smettila di dire cose sulla Roma , così magari faremo meglio


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] pronostico?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Luglio 2015)

Spero che il precampionato della roma sia negativo, perché per tradizione le stagioni che partono Low Profile per la roma sono sempre le migliori, quando invece ci stanno i caroselli già d'agosto mi preoccupo moltissimo perché poi facciamo figure barbine
3-1 per il real madrid.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

.


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Spero che il precampionato della roma sia negativo, perché per tradizione le stagioni che partono Low Profile per la roma sono sempre le migliori, quando invece ci stanno i caroselli già d'agosto mi preoccupo moltissimo perché poi facciamo figure barbine
> 3-1 per il real madrid.



Fare il mio stesso pronostico...Pff. Sono tentato di vederla, ma solo se gioca Pjanic. Si sa qualcosa sulle formazioni?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Fare il mio stesso pronostico...Pff. Sono tentato di vederla, ma solo se gioca Pjanic. Si sa qualcosa sulle formazioni?



Pjanic dovrebbe giocare


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso vinse la Roma, quest'anno vincerà il Real Madrid. Dico 3-1. Però vorrei tanto una goleada giallorossa perché godrei troppo a vedere il ciccione già umiliato e nei guai



Benitez credo difficilmente arriverà a Natale.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Benitez credo difficilmente arriverà a Natale.



Non supererà ottobre , scommettiamo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Non supererà ottobre , scommettiamo?



Potremmo aprire un topic


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Potremmo aprire un topic





Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Non supererà ottobre , scommettiamo?


Benitez vincerà il campionato...


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Potremmo aprire un topic



A te l' onore


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Benitez vincerà il campionato...



Più facile che la juve non arrivi in europa league. Io esagero per scherzare, ma Benitez che vince la Liga non ce lo vedo proprio.
P.s chi è quello nell' immagine


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Più facile che la juve non arrivi in europa league. Io esagero per scherzare, ma Benitez che vince la Liga non ce lo vedo proprio.
> P.s chi è quello nell' immagine


Avatar? Ronaldinho da bambino.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Avatar? Ronaldinho da bambino.



Si , l'avatar. Grazie per la risposta.


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] domani vi si infortuna qualcuno di importante


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] domani vi si infortuna qualcuno di importante



 ci manca solo questo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

Ti prego [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] pietà , per favore,


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ti prego @Renegade pietà , per favore,



Ma vah, se si romperà qualcuno sarà tipo uno che non vi serve a niente quasi, che so... Nainggolan


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma vah, se si romperà qualcuno sarà tipo uno che non vi serve a niente quasi, che so... Nainggolan



Eh già  , dai ti prego pietà 
P.s ancora non hai risposto alla domanda di qualche giorno fa che ti ho fatto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Eh già  , dai ti prego pietà
> P.s ancora non hai risposto alla domanda di qualche giorno fa che ti ho fatto.


P.P.S come se al milan si rompesse l'inutile Diego Lopez.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> @Renegade



Pepin?


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]

Per piacere. Non siamo a casa vostra e nemmeno su facebook. Questo è un forum, non una chat. Le vostre discussioni continuatele in pm. Basta intasare il topic.

Grazie


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]
> 
> Per piacere. Non siamo a casa vostra e nemmeno su facebook. Questo è un forum, non una chat. Le vostre discussioni continuatele in pm. Basta intasare il topic.
> 
> Grazie


Ok la smettiamo


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Luglio 2015)

*Formazioni ufficiali

Roma: De Sanctis; Maicon,Yanga, Castan, Cole; Uçan, De Rossi, Nainggolan; Iago Falque, Totti, Gervinho.

Real Madrid: Pacheco; Danilo, Pepe, Varane, Marcelo; Lucas Silva, Casemiro, Isco; Bale, Benzema, Jesé.*


----------



## Renegade (18 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Roma: De Sanctis; Maicon,Yanga, Castan, Cole; Uçan, De Rossi, Nainggolan; Iago Falque, Totti, Gervinho.
> 
> Real Madrid: Pacheco; Danilo, Pepe, Varane, Marcelo; Lucas Silva, Casemiro, Isco; Bale, Benzema, Jesé.*



Lo panchina pure nelle amichevoli il mio Miralem


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Lo panchina pure nelle amichevoli il mio Miralem



Con la fortuna che porti , si sarebbe rotto   [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Roma: De Sanctis; Maicon,Yanga, Castan, Cole; Uçan, De Rossi, Nainggolan; Iago Falque, Totti, Gervinho.
> 
> Real Madrid: Pacheco; Danilo, Pepe, Varane, Marcelo; Lucas Silva, Casemiro, Isco; Bale, Benzema, Jesé.*



*Correzione formazione Real Madrid:

Navas; Carvajal, Varane, Ramos, Marcelo; Illarramendi, Modric, Bale, Ødegaard, Ronaldo; Jesé.
*


----------



## Jino (18 Luglio 2015)

Intanto Romagnoli è in panca. Inutile girarci attorno, la coppia titolare è Castan Manolas. Romagnoli se la gioca con Yanga. E noi andiamo a pagare 25-30 mln un panchinaro!?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Intanto Romagnoli è in panca. Inutile girarci attorno, la coppia titolare è Castan Manolas. Romagnoli se la gioca con Yanga. E noi andiamo a pagare 25-30 mln un panchinaro!?



Ma anche manolas è in panchina , credo che questo non sia molto indicativo, inoltre si possono fare 11 cambi quindi probabile che vedremo la coppia manolas romagnoli.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Luglio 2015)

*Fine primo tempo: Roma - Real Madrid 0-0*


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> *Fine primo tempo: Roma - Real Madrid 0-0*



Come ce la stiamo cavando , presi a pallate o stiamo andando benino? 
P.S Iago Falque come sta giocando?


----------



## Renegade (18 Luglio 2015)

Partita molto bella e godibile. Tanti tocchi, triangolazioni, gioco rapido, palla terra. Come piace a me. La Roma dell'ultima stagione sembra un lontano ricordo. A tratti è il Real Madrid che deve tenerle testa. Finora i pochi pericoli sono venuti dalle fasce, con i centrali molto sicuri. Anche se devo dire che Cole non sta affatto sfigurando. - Grande recupero su CR7 -. Gervinho è sorprendente, anche nei primi dieci minuti. Non fosse svogliato e umorale sarebbe un'arma in più devastante per qualunque squadra. Il ragazzino turco, Ucan, è bravino. Imposta molto ma santo dio, è lentissimo! Immenso Totti, forse l'ultimo regista del calcio italiano. Praticamente da fermo imposta tutto. Sul finale di carriera consiglierei un suo arretramento in mediana, come Pirlo. Potrebbe essere un nuovo Luisito Suarez. Iago dimostra quel che è: onesto mestierante e nulla più. 

Quanto al Real Madrid, sono in ottima forma. Giocano bene nonostante Benitez sia pieno di tatticismi. Non mi sorprende l'acquisto di Danilo. Carvajal è inguardabile ad altissimi livelli. Per il resto sono troppo fighette. Ronaldo e Bale che provano sempre e solo rovesciate e conclusioni invece di passarla. Troppi egoismi e meno automatismi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Luglio 2015)

Il Real, quindi, sta giocando col 4-2-3-1? Bale e Ronaldo larghi e Odegaard dietro Jesé?


----------



## Aldo (18 Luglio 2015)

Garcia ha cambiato tutti. Rimane in campo solo Mbiwa. Romagnoli resta in panchina con Strootman e Sanabria


----------



## Aldo (18 Luglio 2015)

Entrato Capradossi al posto di Mbiwa. Mi sa che Romagnoli sarà ceduto


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Luglio 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Garcia ha cambiato tutti. Rimane in campo solo Mbiwa. Romagnoli resta in panchina con Strootman e Sanabria



È uscito anche yanga solo che è entrato capradossi e non romagnoli, c'è aria di cessione.

Non avevo letto che lo avevi già scritto.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Luglio 2015)

Roma del primo tempo migliore di quella del secondo tempo , falque e Gervinho meglio di ljaijc e Iturbe, Totti meglio di doumbia e destro , cole meglio torosidis ma a cole farei l'antidoping, manolas si conferma difensore di livello mondiale.


----------



## Renegade (18 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Roma del primo tempo migliore di quella del secondo tempo , falque e Gervinho meglio di ljaijc e Iturbe, Totti meglio di doumbia e destro , cole meglio torosidis ma a cole farei l'antidoping, manolas si conferma difensore di livello mondiale.



Mi hai anticipato. Confermo le impressioni del mio post precedente. Ottima Roma comunque, in forma smagliante pure. Manolas è già per metà un Top Player, un altro anno e si consacrerà. Ljajic gioca fuori ruolo purtroppo. Iturbe ha i colpi - come il dribbling con taglio in mezzo ai due madridisti -, ma purtroppo è incompiuto. Secondo me dipende anche dal fisico troppo ridicolo. Pjanic punizione di classe assoluta per Destro. Keita che si mantiene sano e che sa pure lanciare. Il centrocampo si riconferma il blocco più forte e completo della Roma. Comunque Doumbia di un'inutilità e scarsezza tremende. Da spedire sulla luna. 

Se non altro la Roma ha gestito meravigliosamente palla tenendo testa al Real Madrid. Ottimo segnale per voi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mi hai anticipato. Confermo le impressioni del mio post precedente. Ottima Roma comunque, in forma smagliante pure. Manolas è già per metà un Top Player, un altro anno e si consacrerà. Ljajic gioca fuori ruolo purtroppo. Iturbe ha i colpi - come il dribbling con taglio in mezzo ai due madridisti -, ma purtroppo è incompiuto. Secondo me dipende anche dal fisico troppo ridicolo. Pjanic punizione di classe assoluta per Destro. Keita che si mantiene sano e che sa pure lanciare. Il centrocampo si riconferma il blocco più forte e completo della Roma. Comunque Doumbia di un'inutilità e scarsezza tremende. Da spedire sulla luna.
> 
> Se non altro la Roma ha gestito meravigliosamente palla tenendo testa al Real Madrid. Ottimo segnale per voi.


Bene , ma sono solo amichevoli estive eh


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Luglio 2015)

*Risultato Finale 

Roma - Real Madrid : 7-6 dcr*


----------



## Renegade (18 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> *Risultato Finale
> 
> Roma - Real Madrid : 7-6 dcr*



O______________________O


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> *Risultato Finale
> 
> Roma - Real Madrid : 7-6 dcr*



Quelli del Real erano in ciabatte come minimo.

P.S vedo che non mi sono sbagliato di molto nel risultato, visto che avevo previsto che il real vincesse 6-1


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> O______________________O



Eh già  
E non si è rotto nessuno  [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## Renegade (18 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] io ho visto la partita e ti assicuro che non erano affatto in ciabatte. Volevano vincere per forza. Datevi qualche merito ogni tanto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] io ho visto la partita e ti assicuro che non erano affatto in ciabatte. Volevano vincere per forza. Datevi qualche merito ogni tanto.



L' ultima volta che abbiamo dato qualche merito alla squadra è andata malissimo  
Comunque quelli del Real sono appena tornati dalle ferie, non erano sicuramente al 100%
Cole ha giocato bene


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2015)

Lol Romagnoli manco un minuto in campo mister 30 noccioline.


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Luglio 2015)

Alcuni dicono che Sabatini a Londra si è incontrato con Baldini


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Luglio 2015)

Ho visto de sanctis parare un rigore


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Luglio 2015)

"questa partita mi ha fatto capire che vinceremo lo scudetto"


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> "questa partita mi ha fatto capire che vinceremo lo scudetto"



Dopo quello che è successo l'anno scorso , non credo che dirà più che siamo favoriti in qualcosa 
P.S chi hai come avatar [MENTION=1822]BossKilla7[/MENTION]


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] io ho visto la partita e ti assicuro che non erano affatto in ciabatte. Volevano vincere per forza. Datevi qualche merito ogni tanto.



Se ne danno fin troppi (alcuni ovviamente no).


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se ne danno fin troppi (alcuni ovviamente no).



No no fidati , sto giro , si cè un po di soddisfazione, ma incredibilmente la maggior parte dei tifosi ancora non si è esaltata .


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Luglio 2015)

Francesco Totti è il più forte giocatore offensivo italiano dal dopoguerra a oggi


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dopo quello che è successo l'anno scorso , non credo che dirà più che siamo favoriti in qualcosa
> P.S chi hai come avatar [MENTION=1822]BossKilla7[/MENTION]



Colui che si fa la Satta


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Colui che si fa la Satta



Boss boateng


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Luglio 2015)

Ma De Sanctis perché ha esultato come se avessero vinto la Champions?


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma De Sanctis perché ha esultato come se avessero vinto la Champions?



Ha esultato perchè non parava un rigore dal 2009, ed era molto contento. Gli altri erano si contenti , ma non hanno esultato come ossessi come lui. [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------

